# Ashi Hamono/JKI Gesshin Ginga 240mm Gyuto



## macmiddlebrooks (Jul 14, 2011)

This is my first post in KKF, greetings from Richmond, VA :biggrin:
I just got this beauty in and wanted to share some pics/thoughts as I was not able to find much of either save for some good words and recommendations. I really wanted something special for my first Japanese knife and Jon delivered it:







I stained the Saya with a couple coats of red mahogany stain, tung oil and a couple clear coats to seal it all. The fit was pretty loose so I rigged up a leather thong system to hold the blade in good n' snug (I treated the leather with sno-seal to waterproof prior to attachment).











The fit 'n finish is near perfect with the rounded spine and choil area make this a very comfortable fit in the hand. 











I probably don't need to tell you how effortlessly this 2mm blade moves through food. 
I'm just incredibly impressed with both the knife itself and the great customer service from JKI.....awesome work (thanks again Jon)!


----------



## Cadillac J (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome MMB, and congrats on your first purchase! Ever since they increased the hardness the Ginga have peaked my curiosity...sweet knife man, and I like how the saya looks after some love. Normally I just put mineral oil and boardwax on mine, but it never darkens that much.

Let's see how long you go before you make another thread with your next acquisition...I got $5 saying its within the next two weeks


----------



## dehory (Jul 14, 2011)

Just curious... Is that a Gesshin Ginga or a Ashi? Your post seems to suggest the former, but the lovely kanji (&#37504;&#39321 matches with the latter.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 14, 2011)

for what its worth the this is a gesshin ginga knife... since we are not making the knives, we also ask our makers to put their stamp on the knife, so it has both the gesshin mark and the ginga mark, ergo the name gesshin ginga


----------



## dehory (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh wait. I didn't notice the (printed?) &#26376;&#24515; on the other side of the blade.

EDIT: Thanks for the clarification. Makes sense. I was just wondering whether it was the higher-end line because the level of F&F seemed so superlative.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 14, 2011)

nice knife! i usually use some folded newspaper for sayas that are lose, but that's a better looking solution!


----------



## obtuse (Jul 14, 2011)

Beautiful... I've got a 240mm konosuke HD western That I love but the gesshin ginga still peaks my interest. 
Jon, I have a question about the gesshin ginga. Do they use a cryogenic process as part of their HT?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 14, 2011)

there are certain aspects of our makers process that i have been asked not to discuss...


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 14, 2011)

That is probably wise, as I would no doubt steal their secrets to use in my production!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 14, 2011)

haha... because i know enough to accurately describe it to you so that it could be reproduced


----------



## chazmtb (Jul 14, 2011)

Beautiful knife. Welcome to the club.


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 14, 2011)

nice, I like the profile. I'd like to share some pics also as soon as I get off my lazy butt and get a photobucket account or something. Oh, and also a decent camera


----------



## Mattias504 (Jul 14, 2011)

That looks awesome. Congrats!


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you guys for the welcoming words. I'm definately hooked and am already eying a petty :thumbsup2:.


----------



## MadMel (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice!! Glad that i can still afford at least a Gesshin...


----------

